# Couriers?



## Superman (24 Jul 2009)

I'm sending a luminaire in the post this weekend but think it'll be better to get a courier like DHL to do it.
I've never arranged one before and found www.interparcel.com
I would appreciate it if anyone has any experience in sending large items not through Royal Mail.


----------



## JamesC (24 Jul 2009)

This is a superb discussion about sending parcels - http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=1397925. I always keep an eye on it when I need to send parcels. First few posts list the different prices of the different companies. They also tell you the ones to avoid.

James


----------



## samc (24 Jul 2009)

i have an account with fedex and they are great! anything up to 10kg although iv sent double   and that is about Â£9 picked up and delivered


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Jul 2009)

Tonser uses a good one, about Â£10 for anything within reason and they collect from you. Drop him a PM.


----------



## Sye Davies (24 Jul 2009)

JM Livefish do an excellent service and everything is delivered with "fishkeeper care" unlike other delivery companies. 

however timeframes and costs may have to be a little more flexible but they may be worth considering


----------



## Superman (26 Jul 2009)

Thanks everyone.

FYI, there's http://www.interparcel.com who seem to have good reviews, but I went with Tonser's http://www.senditnow.com who are Parcelforce.


----------



## Superman (3 Aug 2009)

I've used www.senditnow.com twice in the last few weeks and the service has been as promised on their site.
I think using Parcel Force is better than any other courier as most people will have a delivery office near them.


----------

